# Victory Archery VForce HV



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Beeing the most hyped arrow shafts on AT my expectation for these arrows were high, no doubt about that. I bought the arrows a few months ago but haven't had time to build or use them until recently. I begain to cut and fletch half a dozen of them. I used a degree of 1-10 to score the arrows in different categories.

-Finish and general apperance- Score: 4/10
These shafts looks kind of rugged. You can clearly see the carbon fibers on these arrows and the feel is defenently not polished. Not that it matters that much to mee how the arrow looks, in this case however the clearly visible fibers along the shaft have a really bad thing to them. More on that later. No other arrow I have ever owned have ever looked this rough, it is kind of cool but you would also expect thse arrows to be quite hard to pull from a 3d target.

-Straighness and weight- Score 6/10
I did order the V3's, the ones I got was marked V1 which is probably correct (I got lucky), these arrows are straight. Calculating the exact length to end up with a 350grain arrow was perfectly simple. Theory and practice was perfect with these shafts. The six arrows I made were within a grain from each other. Weight alone would make a 10 out of 10.
I did notice something weird when putting wraps on the shafts. The wraps became a little "twisted" at the seam. After som thinking and checks I found that the outside diameter of the shafts were varying. You can see how the shaft becomes thinner closer to the end. Cutting the arrows in both ends would prabably have helped but that was not recommended (or at least completely unnecessary) acc. to the seller. To bad I found this out after cutting the whole dozen...

-Shooting- Score 8/10
Shooting these arrows was not a problem no flyers or indications of inconsistency. All shafts seemed to be exact in stiffness. Not much to add acctually, these arrows hits where you aim. Pulling the out of a 3D target was a bit easier than expected, but they were harder to pull than the Black Hawk shafts I also shot, they didn't penetrate as much as the black hawks either but that could be due to the lower weight (350 vs 400 gr). The shooting experience however didn't exactly begin as expected. 

-Toughness and quality- 2/10
The first shot I made was a bit confusing. The nock popped out of the first arrow and I was quite suprised. Walking up to the target I found that the arrow had a small crack where the nock was, I use wraps and somehow the impact made the wrap to crack a little as well. The absolutely first arrow i shot broke on impact, or? That was my first thought but later on putting wraps on the second half a dozen I found something looking funny when putting on the wrap, I thought that cat had contributed with some hair under the wrap and after some hesitation I decided to remove the wrap to be on the safe side. 
-Back to the somewhat rugged finish, there was no hair from the cat, instead it feels like a small crack but the rugged finish makes it virtually impossible to see. The carbon fibers along the shaft makes it impossible to really see anything looking like a crack. Bending and rolling the arrow do however reveal something not sounding right, not unless it's from your daily bowl of breakfast corn flakes. I'm not taking any chances, this is likely what was wrong with the shaft that had the nock popping off. These shafts are still tough unless they are not broken from factory, right? 
I hate to say it but it's likely wrong. One of the arrows broke when it hit into a 1/2" wooden board, after penetrating my rag bag a little too much. The shaft "shattered" right behind the insert. Only four arrows left of the six I started with made me feel a bit dissapointed. Not knowing that the first arrow that broke, perhaps was broken from start gave me the feeling that thse arrows were fragile, really fragile. I felt that they perhaps only should be shot into a layerd foam target or something. I ended my testing session.

To be fair you cannot expect these 6.4gpi arrows to hold up as other heavier shafts(?) I did however expect them to be tough since they cost a lot more than the Black Hawks and have a very good reputation. Maybe the arrow that broke did hit bad enough to break anything and that the cracked ones where simply really bad luck? It could be but it costs too much to find out. The remaining 9 shafts will perhaps be enough to know, soner or later. I will not take them to the 3D course which was the purpose I bought them for, 3D is too tough on expensive arrows.

-Final verdict and value- 5/10
It's not the first time I find cracked shafts right of the shelf (what bothers me more is that I did inspect the shafts carefully without finding anything).
For the very same reason I see no use to bother VA about it. the shipping over seas is almost half the cost of these already expensive shafts. Calling them expensive thought they are not the most expensive shafts sold, sort of summarize what i think of the arrows. I expected to get something extra ordinary for the money but other than perfectly straight and weighted shafts they didn't offer anything else. These shafts are not the perfect 3D arrows I was looking for. The search is still on...unless my remaining 9 shafts surprise me.

If you are looking for straight arrows with perfect weight the VA arrows is probably still a good choice. At least if you expect to pay a little more for just that, but perhaps still expects to find the flaws you find with a lot cheaper arrows. Adding about $40 in shipping and another 25% in sales tax and customs, there is no way I will spend money on these arrows again. That will take something much more extraordinary for me to do. I thought the hype could be real but in my opinion it's nothing but hype. Unfortunantely.

Enough negative stuff. I will make a write up about Norway Predator fletching soon. These are something different


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

I've seen several other threads about these arrows cracking around the nock. I think they were all with the new '08 shafts. I personally have 18 of the '07 shafts that are a little lighter and have had no problems with any of them. Hopefully they will last me a while since the newer ones are having troubles.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Andreas said:


> Beeing the most hyped arrow shafts on AT my expectation for these arrows were high, no doubt about that. I bought the arrows a few months ago but haven't had time to build or use them until recently. I begain to cut and fletch half a dozen of them. I used a degree of 1-10 to score the arrows in different categories.
> 
> -Finish and general apperance- Score: 4/10
> These shafts looks kind of rugged. You can clearly see the carbon fibers on these arrows and the feel is defenently not polished. Not that it matters that much to mee how the arrow looks, in this case however the clearly visible fibers along the shaft have a really bad thing to them. More on that later. No other arrow I have ever owned have ever looked this rough, it is kind of cool but you would also expect thse arrows to be quite hard to pull from a 3d target.
> ...


Yep.... hype.


----------



## fordtrucks1 (Sep 1, 2005)

wow i thought i was alone on these. bought a dozen now only have 5 left because they are cracked at nock also total junk imo also have pics to prove if i start getting bashed


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

fordtrucks1 said:


> wow i thought i was alone on these. bought a dozen now only have 5 left because they are cracked at nock also total junk imo also have pics to prove if i start getting bashed


Nope.... not alone @ all.... weights have also been out of tolerance from shaft to shaft in a doz.... inserts not fitting correctly....splitting...


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Victory Arrows*

I bought a dozen of these arrows I could not beat the price. After shooting them for the last few weeks I do not think their worth the money. I will give credit to the wieght and spine factor all arrows after I cut them wieghted and spined the same. Not that strong of an arrow IMO, 3 arrows have loose nocks. the arrows I bought VForce HV 1V series. I think I will stick with my Easton ACC.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

I had durability issues as well, found a few of my arrows had split at the nock end. Not sure what that is all about. The arrows are light, but I wasn't happy that they changed the specs in '08, which essentially meant my arrows would be different than last years, so I went with PSE radial X weaves. Speed came at a price and it was durability


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Man, I was afraid of getting bashed for my honest opinion. I haven't read anything negative about these arrows anywhere else. From here there seems to be at least some QC issues with the nock ends. 
I assume cutting them at the nock end would have helped a little. Such a shame I didn't, I usually always do that.

The nock were already inserted into the shafts when I got them, they were really, really tight fitting. I Wonder if that has something to do with it.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

I noticed the same thing about the nocks. I believe they used permanent glue on them? Which is why some of my arrows ended up damaged. Who uses permanent nocks anymore?? Either way, glue or no glue, those nocks were way too tight, which is why we have seen those issue with the nock end. I did switch nocks when I got those out, but at that point the damage was done :-(

Ppl shouldn't bash you for your opinion, that is what this forum is for, IMHO.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

I bought some victorys cause of the hype too. I didn't really notice the finish being rough on mine, but they are 08s. i thought it was kinda smooth? ill have to check later..... and i didnt notive the taper like your arrows have, but i also cut the front and rear of my arrows.

any ways.... my victorys. new stirng on my bow, shooting them the first time, barely nocked a victory arrow with a old tip, i had the same nock pop out issue and crack on the nock end.

few days later, i was shooting at a piece of foam on a tree. well first arrow poped out the nock and had a crack. second arrow i shot again and the sucker hit this 1/2" piece of foam and exploded. prety much.

at the time i couldnt find all of the arrow i found the rest of it yesterday. but the rear 9" of the arrow, when it hit the foam, it exploded. the rest of the arrow continued traveling like normal. i think the nock have cracked, i didnt see it, and the foam somehow caused it to destroy itself in flight. luckily it ddint do it in my hand. 










called victory. they said they only heard of any issues ONCE out of thousands of arrows. you know, after reading here, i think thats a little fib. but they told me to send mine back, they would replace em.

while i was waiting for my arrows to come back i searched on here and found some interesting technical information that explains it.

the 07 and first batch of 08s, the ID of the arrow is .244" most all carbons are .246" and the provided nocks are for .246 arrows. 

Meaning, they are (maybe were now) using oversized componants for their arrows. thats why the nocks were so hard to pull out, and id bet a buffalo nickle thats they the nock ends were splintering. 

they changed the 08s now to be .245" ID if i read correctly. 

After reading that, when i got my new arrows, they had nocks installed, so i chopped about 2" off the rear of the arrow, then the front. bought some easton 3-60 uni bushings and g-nocks. I must have some old and new 08s. cause the uni bushings fit in on set perfectly, and the other kinda slide in and out, but once glued in no issue.

I built my arrows with the uni-bushings. went out and shot em, had no issues. 

I shott he foam again just like before. and had no issues. no exploding arrows. 

their problem, but wont admit or recall(WHICH IMHO THEY SHOULD RECALL THEM ALL THIS IS A SERIOUS SAFETY RISK, AND LAWSUIT WORTHY, its not customer stupidity if your using oversized products stressing the arrow shafts, and its a known issue), is oversized nocks. but they changed the ID slightly for the new 08s, so maybe that will fix it with normal nocks.


hope this helped some one.


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

FallVitals said:


> I bought some victorys cause of the hype too. I didn't really notice the finish being rough on mine, but they are 08s. i thought it was kinda smooth? ill have to check later..... and i didnt notive the taper like your arrows have, but i also cut the front and rear of my arrows.
> 
> any ways.... my victorys. new stirng on my bow, shooting them the first time, barely nocked a victory arrow with a old tip, i had the same nock pop out issue and crack on the nock end.
> 
> ...



the exploded arrow seems to be worst in the nock end!? Man you were lucky it didn't explode in your hand!! I will not shoot mine again. These arrows can be dangerous..


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

Double post.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

Where is the guy who shot cement blocks with his Victory arrows? All the hype caused me to purchase a dz of these arrows. I could not get the nocks off or rotated to my liking. Then after a few shots, the nocks can be rotated in the shaft. Let's hope these "great" arrows don't blow up on me.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Andreas. Id contact victory of for nothing else then to inform them of your experaince. Bart Lawhorn, VA's general manager is a frequant poster here, his screen name is Bartman. 

The one that exploded on me,, i shot it, it flew perfect hit this foam and i heard POP. saw my fletching go straight down. turn outs, that long piece of arrow wasnt mine (this happened at a public range) i found the rest of my arrow the other day actually. pretty much from the lettering on the arrow back exploded after hitting that foam, so id liek to think it was already cracked, but didnt go into my hand thank god. 

I think if you remove the nocks when you get the arrow, chop 2" or so off the end, and replace them with some easton uni-bushings with g-nocks like i did, you dont have a problem. I have only shot my new dozen once since i got them. But i seriously do not think i am gonna have any issues now. 

I honestly beleive their issue is/was oversized componants. They are now making their own bushings/pins. 

But i also really think the arrows should be recalled. I know the liability is on you shooting carbons. But if a company is putting a product out there with ill fitting componants. its their butt on the line....


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

FallVitals said:


> Andreas. Id contact victory of for nothing else then to inform them of your experaince. Bart Lawhorn, VA's general manager is a frequant poster here, his screen name is Bartman.
> 
> The one that exploded on me,, i shot it, it flew perfect hit this foam and i heard POP. saw my fletching go straight down. turn outs, that long piece of arrow wasnt mine (this happened at a public range) i found the rest of my arrow the other day actually. pretty much from the lettering on the arrow back exploded after hitting that foam, so id liek to think it was already cracked, but didnt go into my hand thank god.
> 
> ...


The issue with my arrows are that I already cut them to length :sad:
Another bummer is that I always cut my shafts in both ends but in this case I didn't since I thought the nocks were to hard to remove. I asked the seller if there was any reasons to cut these arrows on both ends and he said there wasn't (I usually do that for best straightness).

I did send a PM to Bartman because I'd hate to see anyone getting hurt due to this. It's likely VA aren't aware of the extent. Yet the root cause is known and they should do their best to inform their customers.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

Andreas said:


> The issue with my arrows are that I already cut them to length :sad:
> Another bummer is that I always cut my shafts in both ends but in this case I didn't since I thought the nocks were to hard to remove. I asked the seller if there was any reasons to cut these arrows on both ends and he said there wasn't (I usually do that for best straightness).
> 
> I did send a PM to Bartman because I'd hate to see anyone getting hurt due to this. It's likely VA aren't aware of the extent. Yet the root cause is known and they should do their best to inform their customers.


Well, let us know what happens, i think they should replace em fo ya. They told me they stand behind their product. But like you said about your shipping, i think they should just send em to you, and not worry about you sending em back first like i had to do, but im in the same country as they are too  

I like to cut my arrrows at both ends for straightness too. after the first dozen i built, i decided to cut a little more then i normally do to remove and cracks that might be there from the ill fitting nocks that they jam in  I like the product, i think they just made a HUGE mistake with nocks. Hopefully i wont live to eat that statement too


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

All these bad reports about the 07 arrows seems like maybe Victory should recall them before someone gets seriously injured! From what everyone is saying Victory shipped them with nocks that were too tight and caused splitting on the nock end. I just got a dozen of the 07s and the nocks were very tight, had a hard time getting them out of the shafts. I'm going to check mine very close to make sure they are not cracked.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

cmherrmann said:


> All these bad reports about the 07 arrows seems like maybe Victory should recall them before someone gets seriously injured! From what everyone is saying Victory shipped them with nocks that were too tight and caused splitting on the nock end. I just got a dozen of the 07s and the nocks were very tight, had a hard time getting them out of the shafts. I'm going to check mine very close to make sure they are not cracked.


for future referance if you get a dozen arrows, *remove the nocks!* Then cut a *couple inches *off the end! And* install easton 3-60 unibushings! *


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Andreas said:


> -Finish and general apperance- Score: 4/10
> These shafts looks kind of rugged. You can clearly see the carbon fibers on these arrows and the feel is defenently not polished. Not that it matters that much to mee how the arrow looks, in this case however the clearly visible fibers along the shaft have a really bad thing to them. More on that later. No other arrow I have ever owned have ever looked this rough, it is kind of cool but you would also expect thse arrows to be quite hard to pull from a 3d target.
> 
> I have a doz. VForce 400 HV V1's and I see the exact opposite, mine are ultra smooth and polished, I am using the new pin nock bushings and the new Bohning Pin nocks and they fit flawlessly! No cracking, very consistent groups. And I also just got 2 dozen new 100 grain milled stainless steel points and they were all within a 10th of a grain! I will be shooting these arrows through a Hooter Shooter very soon and will post the results. Andreas you need to be more honest about the price. Here in the US Victory Arrows are way cheaper than when you pay huge postage costs as well as paying the Government of Sweden a huge customs duty--we all know that the Swedish government is by and large socialist so yes Victory Arrows will cost a lot! It is like paying 4.00 a gallon for gas and 3 dollars is just the tax, Call a spade a spade.


----------



## Andreas (Jan 7, 2004)

andy1996 said:


> I have a doz. VForce 400 HV V1's and I see the exact opposite, mine are ultra smooth and polished, I am using the new pin nock bushings and the new Bohning Pin nocks and they fit flawlessly! No cracking, very consistent groups.
> ---
> Andreas you need to be more honest about the price. Here in the US Victory Arrows are way cheaper than when you pay huge postage costs as well as paying the Government of Sweden a huge customs duty--we all know that the Swedish government is by and large socialist so yes Victory Arrows will cost a lot! It is like paying 4.00 a gallon for gas and 3 dollars is just the tax, Call a spade a spade.


Mine werent very rough to the feel, they look more rugged than they feel. Still they are no way near the Vapour or Beemans I have.

I'm not comparing our prices. I'm comparing what I usually have to pay for a dozen. My "US Price" was something like $110 (cannot recall exatly). You can get a dozen of almost any kind of quality arrow for that (even American made Easton), unless you look at specialized arrows like kevlar or FMJ and so on.
Figuring the VA arrows are sold by smaller business from the webb (mainly), you would expect them to be even cheaper.

If you look at other mexican made shafts like Vapor you get a dz. for half the cost of the VA. GT have qute a few versions beeing a lot cheaper as well. I have had one or two out of a few dozens of Vapors, cracked off the shelf as well but rather due to bad quality control than engineering faults. When you double what you pay you'd expect better quality. Statistically my VA's are a lot worse (closer to 17% faliure rate this far), I know it isn't enough data for statistics but I'm not alone with the issue.

You most likely have the new ones where the problem is solved, I don't so there is a big difference. The change also verify the issues, so why not take proper action? It's not about one or two shafts slipping thru QC, it's about using nocks beeing so tight the shafts crack. Just like a baloon about to burst (see the pic!).

We have a "conservative" government at the moment and they are raising some taxes like never before. Gas is rather $8 a gallon after their latest raise, they still wanto raise it a lot more(!). But calling a spade a spade we also have free education, free health care, 5-7 weeks vacation a year and so on. :wink:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

PM Bart Lawhorn--his Archery Talk name is Bartman, he is the Manager at Victory and he will take care of you


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

I was just getting ready to order a couple of dozen but you all scared me. I guess I will hang with my Cheetas


----------



## PABowhunt4life (Feb 3, 2005)

Hmmmm, I have some V1 400's from '07 (.350 spine). I had the shafts cut on both ends and they came with Bohning Double Lock Nocks. Are these the nocks that everyone is having the issues with??? Also, it seems like all of the issues are with the HV line of shafts, or did I misread that?


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

Hey Men,
I can tell you that I have dealt with a lot of guys on here and I will admit that some have had the problems with what you are seeing, but that is a thing of the past. All the 2008 shafts I have in stock now are actually kind of loose on the nock end. Also Victory has a new pin nock for all their shafts now that will help eliminate damage from your buddies shafts chiliwhacking your shafts from behind. They are custom made to fit and they do fit very well. They also have custom made stainless steel glue in nibb points that are really sharp on the end and fit like a glove.
I know you had problems before but, it's all behind us now for 2008. I know of one guy that got a hold of some 2008 VFHV shafts that were not up to his expectations on straightness and I think he has since had replacement of those direct from factory.
If you take notice - the weights on the Victory shafts are greater for 2008 and I think this should give stronger walls just by greater wall thickness.
I challenge you guys to try the 2008 shafts out and see for your self. My 3-D tournament scores have really gone up since I went to Victory and you all know how hard 3-D is on shafts when they are open game for getting hit by other arrows on any given target. I have not had any problems with splitting and I shoot the thinnest walled shafts of all XR350HVv1. I have won good money at every National event I have entered since last summer with my Victory shafts. Before that I was mid pack all year up until the very first shoot using Victory on 2007. 
Since going to Victory, I have a 
2nd place in 2007 ASA World 
two 5th place finishes in 2007 ASA ProAms at KY and Ill 
6th place 2008 FLA ASA ProAm 
2nd place in 2008 1st leg of IBO STC in ALA 
5th place in 2008 MISS ASA ProAm
1st and 2nd place with a 120 (20 up) and 106 (6 up) on the Simms known distance range 2008 Miss ASA ProAm 
2nd and 4th place in the 10 target Simms known distance shoot in 2008 FLA ASA ProAm 
Helped win a 2nd place finish on a team shoot in the ProAm at 2008 Miss ProAm.
Not bad for ole crooked splitting Victory shafts huh?
I still have all the original shafts I started with except for the ones that were robinhooded and the other two that I didn't take out the optional tree and missed target insurance on.
I firmly believe that you guys are having the probems you say you are having. That not a question. But, I just want you guys to know the good far outweighs the bad for whole population of the Victory shafts. From my own personal experience plus the guys around here that have went with Victory shafts we are all very happy and we all have a little fatter wallets from shooting Victory shafts.
OK, I'm off the soapbox now.
God Bless and good evening gents, 
QD over and out


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

quickdraw, I hope your right. 

one thing to know, (if im wrong someone PLEASE PLEASE correct me!)

victory's first 2008 arrows. where much lighter then their current 2008 arrows. The labeling system was the same as the past (meaning a 400 arrow was .350 spine. and not like the current like where a 400 arrow is a .400 spine) And the first batch of 2008 HV 400 shafts (.350 spine) were 5.9GPI, this is what i bought.

Now... when victory sent my arrows back they sent me the same uncut dozen i had before, they said they couldnt replace it. But i also got a new dozen (i had 2 dozen total), which I THINK are the NEW NEW 2008s... they are a 400 shaft and i think .400 spine (vs my other arrows being .350 spine....) But i really want to know. they weigh 189 @ 31 inches (6.1grains) and are have a ID of .245. which is the same specs the new ones. So, unless im wrong this one dozen is a .400 spine, and my other is a .350 spine....

i e-mailed bart earlier this week but never got a reply, im sure he might have looked over it as he is very busy im sure, so i sent the same question again. 

this is probably off track here. I kinda hope they are a .400 spine cause i think the .350s are a little stiff for me.

but.. they came with blazer nocks installed and they still seem just as tight. I cant even roatate them with my hand 

heck i just easily hand twisted some nocks on my goltip and beman arrows... I hope this issue is fixed, but if these arrows they gave me are infact the new 2008's with the larger ID, changed name for spines, great, but still seems like a extremely tight nock fit  But with easton uni bushings its no problem. 

If they are making their own pins/bushings why dont they use those instead?

i really hope no one is thinking im trying to make victory look like the devil. But fact is (give them the benifit of the doubt) the early 2008's and earlier models do have tolerance issues with nocks. No denying it. And its *very *unsafe for the customer and potentially the company. With my uni bushings, i know i have a great fitting nock. And im still a little leary but i do not think ill have a issue with my arrows now, and i hope for all of victory's customers the issue with the nocks are fixed and they don't have issues like we all have had. 


but what do you all think about this one dozen i have? do you think they are the new 08's and they are a .400 spine or some how a .350 spine?


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*V force arrows*

I have some of the V force V1s that I hunted with this past year and they seemed to hold up very well. They aren't the HVs though. I also now have some of the vx22s and they are shooting really well also. I'll keep on shooting my Victory's.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I got a couple partners back in KS that are not too happy with the new Victorys......

Hearing them and reading this, I will stick with my "cheaper" Goldtips. :wink:


----------



## bigmanpa (Dec 16, 2007)

I just got some more of the 07 shafts and b/c the inserts where snug to put in 2 of them cracked at the insert tip.
i REALLY do LIKE the arrows just unfortunate hopefully I can get a replacement for the 2 of them.

Brad


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

Fall Vitals,
I would be glad to help. Please, PM me and we will work through trying to figure out exactly what you have there.
I don't want to clog this great thread with our back and forth chatter and bore everyone with those details.
thanks,
Hal



FallVitals said:


> quickdraw, I hope your right.
> 
> one thing to know, (if im wrong someone PLEASE PLEASE correct me!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

bigmanpa said:


> I just got some more of the 07 shafts and b/c the inserts where snug to put in 2 of them cracked at the insert tip.
> i REALLY do LIKE the arrows just unfortunate hopefully I can get a replacement for the 2 of them.
> 
> Brad


Hey Brad,
Victory is standing behind their product. They handle all warrenty issue directly.
You won't meet a greater group of guys than Bart and Justin and all the guys at Victory.
You guys wait and see 2008 will be a great year for Victory and the ones that go with them. Guys Victory has only been going solo for 1 year. I see good things coming for everyone.
Hal


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

Men,
I will tell you one thing, I can't talk about it at now, but you have not seen a tuff arrow until you see what is coming next from Victory. It may just change the way the whole archery world thinks about toughness.
Hal


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

:wink:Let me start by saying I made the move from Ohio to San Diego to become the GM of Victory. This has been a rough battle in putting my name on the product and I am glad to say I will stand behind Victory 100%. 
We have sold thousands upon thousands of shafts and we have recieved a very small percentage of returns. The main issue with Victory has been posted several times on At and it was the end of the shafts splitting. We have found the nock OD was the main problem and we have since fixed the issue. The label on every carbon shaft tells you to inspect before every shoot and if you would happen to find a crack please don't shoot it! We at Victory would be more than glad to replace any shaft that would have a crack in them. 
The issue I read about miss weights is BS! We match every dozen within +/-1/2 grain per dozen. If you add points, wraps, fletch or anything else we can't say that:wink:
Were a new company and I assure you we will be #1! 
If you have an issue with Victory; CALL US! Please give us a chance before you run to AT:wink:
As for the tight/loose nock issue I have a story you will not believe!
A customer sent back a dozen shafts that he said the nocks where to tight and we I revieved them I turned them with not problem. I sent them back to the customer and he called and said the nocks are to loose now
What is to tight? 
What is to loose?
When I owned a Full Quiver Archery I received several shafts from different companies that had loose/tight nocks and I never ran to AT and posted; I called the companies and they fixed it.


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

bartman said:


> :wink:Let me start by saying I made the move from Ohio to San Diego to become the GM of Victory. This has been a rough battle in putting my name on the product and I am glad to say I will stand behind Victory 100%.
> We have sold thousands upon thousands of shafts and we have recieved a very small percentage of returns. The main issue with Victory has been posted several times on At and it was the end of the shafts splitting. We have found the nock OD was the main problem and we have since fixed the issue. The label on every carbon shaft tells you to inspect before every shoot and if you would happen to find a crack please don't shoot it! We at Victory would be more than glad to replace any shaft that would have a crack in them.
> The issue I read about miss weights is BS! We match every dozen within +/-1/2 grain per dozen. If you add points, wraps, fletch or anything else we can't say that:wink:
> Were a new company and I assure you we will be #1!
> ...


Perhaps we didn't realize this was a manufacturing flaw with your nocks! Personally, I just thought it was either because the arrows were brittle because they are so light or whoever inserted the nocks used the wrong ones. Not sure why I would have to find out this information on AT, why doesn't your website mention anything about the issue and offer replacement arrows for those who had this issue?? Unfortunately, I have since sold my arrows and threw away the ones that were cracked too far since my arrows were already at only 27". Would have been nice to just get them replaced, too bad for me I guess because I really liked the speeds I was getting from my XForce with these arrows. Really wish I would have called because I would have loved to keep shooting the Victory arrows!!!


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

I for one am not gonna down any fo you for your experiences but I mayself have had no issues with Victory Arrows I was shooting thier V Force HV V1s today for 3D and Hit a limb penatrating all the way through with about 6 in of shaft showing on the opposite side of the limb and the arrow is still great after flexing and checking it all out for cracks at both ends


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

Anyone else having problems?


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Idaho_Elk_Huntr said:


> Anyone else having problems?


I have in the recent past had some issues with Victory arrows.
But just yesterday I received a dozen xforceHV V-1 350's that were replacement shafts for some that I had a straightness issue with. Anyhow, the new ones spun on my spinner great and I was able to turn by hand and remove by hand the nocks they supplied with the shafts. In the past I think the nocks were wayyyy to tight and cracking the shafts. But with this dozen I just received they fit perfect!


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

wahlnuts said:


> Perhaps we didn't realize this was a manufacturing flaw with your nocks! Personally, I just thought it was either because the arrows were brittle because they are so light or whoever inserted the nocks used the wrong ones. Not sure why I would have to find out this information on AT, why doesn't your website mention anything about the issue and offer replacement arrows for those who had this issue?? Unfortunately, I have since sold my arrows and threw away the ones that were cracked too far since my arrows were already at only 27". Would have been nice to just get them replaced, too bad for me I guess because I really liked the speeds I was getting from my XForce with these arrows. Really wish I would have called because I would have loved to keep shooting the Victory arrows!!!


The Web issues are still that. We are fighting to get what we need done as we need it. Like Bart said we are standing behind the product. This is a lesson for everyone. Give us a Chance to fix the problem. :wink:

Junkie


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> The Web issues are still that. We are fighting to get what we need done as we need it. Like Bart said we are standing behind the product. This is a lesson for everyone. Give us a Chance to fix the problem. :wink:
> 
> Junkie


I got some replacement nocks from Justin a while back that fit the shafts much better than the ones that originally came with my shafts. I did have one that cracked on the nock end before I even did any shooting with it. I sent my single shaft back, via Bloodtrails shipment to replace his shafts. Wasn't worth the cost to send it back for one shaft. I got back a replacement shaft with crack on the nock end of the shaft again. Nice try I guess.


----------



## FallVitals (Nov 7, 2004)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I have in the recent past had some issues with Victory arrows.
> But just yesterday I received a dozen xforceHV V-1 350's that were replacement shafts for some that I had a straightness issue with. Anyhow, the new ones spun on my spinner great and I was able to turn by hand and remove by hand the nocks they supplied with the shafts. In the past I think the nocks were wayyyy to tight and cracking the shafts. But with this dozen I just received they fit perfect!



Looks like this signals the end of the issue. I really think victory should have sent out a recall, or aleast an alert to customers, very dangerous situation. I was in the boat of never dealing with victory again, but ill see how my new victroys with uni-unibushings shoot and ill let that decide.  im hoping itll be a great experiance  So far it has been with my new nock set up.


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*evaluation*

I wish I could evaluate them. I paid for some xringers HV350's back on January 30 and they still have not been sent. I know it isnt the dealers fault and I know things come up and the factory is trying to correct things and I will patiently wait a little longer but............


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

stinky1 said:


> I got some replacement nocks from Justin a while back that fit the shafts much better than the ones that originally came with my shafts. I did have one that cracked on the nock end before I even did any shooting with it. I sent my single shaft back, via Bloodtrails shipment to replace his shafts. Wasn't worth the cost to send it back for one shaft. I got back a replacement shaft with crack on the nock end of the shaft again. Nice try I guess.


Oh yeah, another thing. It didn't come with an insert either. Nice.


----------



## Arrow4Christ (Mar 24, 2006)

I've been shooting them since 2007, and I didn't know they could get better  I should be getting some '08 shafts soon and we'll see. I've never had any problems with shaft consistency, durability, or with fitting any components into them. I've used the nocks that came with the shafts, G-Nocks, Super 3-D nocks, Bohning Signature nocks, Firenocks, and Accunocks, and they all fit fine...they could be a little tight, but not so much as to cause any cracking...the only time I've had the nock end of the arrows crack is when I've hit them with other arrows  G-Nocks or Bulldog nock collars end that issue.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Well...Im very happy with my xforceHV V-1 350's!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=655845&highlight=victory


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

I just got my first set of Victories, the VX 22's and they are nice. I'm happy with all the specs, they spin perfect and they came out to within half a grain difference with their stainless 100 grain tips, mini blazers and their pin nocks. Nice finish, great specs and so far they fly great out to 50 yards(I'm trying to learn my thumb trigger right now so accuracy is a little hard to determine.:embara but I do have one problem with them. One reason I was tired of GT's is that the pin nock bushings don't fit right and they're loose enough that you have to use a plastic bag to tighten them up enough to stay in place. The bag works fine and doesn't take much time to do but it's annoying to pay the money for a brand new product and have to use a grocery bag to make it work right. I was pretty dissapointed to find that the Victory arrows are the same way, I know some say that the nocks are too tight but the bushings for the pin nocks are too loose. I'm using the same company's shafts and components and they don't fit right, the points are perfect (the new stainless ones are really nice!)but this bushing thing is getting old. I'm going to try to get the Easton uni bushings from the Fatboys to fit. Is anybody else having the same problem or am I just too picky? Don't get me wrong, I like the arrows, they are a step above the Gt's IMO but I'm just tired of "paper baggin" my arrows.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> I just got my first set of Victories, the VX 22's and they are nice. I'm happy with all the specs, they spin perfect and they came out to within half a grain difference with their stainless 100 grain tips, mini blazers and their pin nocks. Nice finish, great specs and so far they fly great out to 50 yards(I'm trying to learn my thumb trigger right now so accuracy is a little hard to determine.:embara but I do have one problem with them. One reason I was tired of GT's is that the pin nock bushings don't fit right and they're loose enough that you have to use a plastic bag to tighten them up enough to stay in place. The bag works fine and doesn't take much time to do but it's annoying to pay the money for a brand new product and have to use a grocery bag to make it work right. I was pretty dissapointed to find that the Victory arrows are the same way, I know some say that the nocks are too tight but the bushings for the pin nocks are too loose. I'm using the same company's shafts and components and they don't fit right, the points are perfect (the new stainless ones are really nice!)but this bushing thing is getting old. I'm going to try to get the Easton uni bushings from the Fatboys to fit. Is anybody else having the same problem or am I just too picky? Don't get me wrong, I like the arrows, they are a step above the Gt's IMO but I'm just tired of "paper baggin" my arrows.



I would much rather use a plastic bag on the end of my arrows than something too snug and crack the end of your arrows IMO. The plastic bags make it very very easy to replace the pin nock bushing when one gets banged up in competion or one decides to shoot some groups..... if your groups ever get tight enough... you'll understand. I have shot and tested both the victory line and the GT line....... The victorys dont come close to matching the durability and flight characteristis of the GT line..... if I only have one shot @ hitting a 14 ring... I'll stay with the GT's.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

jwolfe78 said:


> I would much rather use a plastic bag on the end of my arrows than something too snug and crack the end of your arrows IMO. The plastic bags make it very very easy to replace the pin nock bushing when one gets banged up in competion or one decides to shoot some groups..... if your groups ever get tight enough... you'll understand. I have shot and tested both the victory line and the GT line....... The victorys dont come close to matching the durability and flight characteristis of the GT line..... if I only have one shot @ hitting a 14 ring... I'll stay with the GT's.


Dude I don't use pin nocks 'cause they look good or 'cause I like spending more money on them, my groups at 30 yards are tight enough to slap them together and at 40 I already knocked a nock off my Victory's. You need to pay more attention to what your reading; I said that the Victory's are the same as the GT's when it comes to 'baggin' the bushings. Where to most people that's not a big deal to me it's a little rediculous to have to do that when your using the components that are made by and for that arrow.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Are pin nocks/pin bushings suppose to be press in fit such as your typical nock on a carbon shaft?
I assumed they were like a uni-bushing and you either glue them in, or like some do use the plastic bag trick. My pin bushings that came with my victory xforcehv shafts were also loose. But I didnt expect I was going to just press fit them in. I was going to try the plastic bag trick, but instead used the low temp hot melt glue to put them in. That way I can remove them if I need to.


----------



## rutnstrut74 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you have an issue with Victory; CALL US!

I have! All I get out of Justin is, "they'll Ship out Monday." They've been ordered since mid January and I loved my VForce V1's and tried some X-ringers for the most part except the glue ins didn't fit that was told would work. Had to sort 3 dozen x-cutter glue ins to find a dozen that would work and trashed two shafts because they would only go 3/4 of the way in. I wanted to do business with an American-made company but I cancelled the order. Hope they get things fixed. Sorry guys, had to vent.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

bloodtrail1 said:


> Are pin nocks/pin bushings suppose to be press in fit such as your typical nock on a carbon shaft?
> I assumed they were like a uni-bushing and you either glue them in, or like some do use the plastic bag trick. My pin bushings that came with my victory xforcehv shafts were also loose. But I didnt expect I was going to just press fit them in. I was going to try the plastic bag trick, but instead used the low temp hot melt glue to put them in. That way I can remove them if I need to.


The Easton Fatboys I have you don't have to do anything but push the uni bushing in the back of the shaft the insert the nock. I tried to get the Easton bushings to fit but the Fatboys are just a little larger diameter so it won't work but I'm going to hot glue them in now so it won't be an issue. It's a small thing to complain about but it's something that bugs me, why can't everybody make them fit like Easton does? I wanted an American made company (or a least not overseas imported) and I've heard great things about Victory I was just hoping they were better than GT's as far as the nock fit.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

rutnstrut74 said:


> If you have an issue with Victory; CALL US!
> 
> I have! All I get out of Justin is, "they'll Ship out Monday." They've been ordered since mid January and I loved my VForce V1's and tried some X-ringers for the most part except the glue ins didn't fit that was told would work. Had to sort 3 dozen x-cutter glue ins to find a dozen that would work and trashed two shafts because they would only go 3/4 of the way in. I wanted to do business with an American-made company but I cancelled the order. Hope they get things fixed. Sorry guys, had to vent.


Yep.... Customer Service @ its finest............


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

rutnstrut74 said:


> If you have an issue with Victory; CALL US!
> 
> I have! All I get out of Justin is, "they'll Ship out Monday." They've been ordered since mid January and I loved my VForce V1's and tried some X-ringers for the most part except the glue ins didn't fit that was told would work. Had to sort 3 dozen x-cutter glue ins to find a dozen that would work and trashed two shafts because they would only go 3/4 of the way in. I wanted to do business with an American-made company but I cancelled the order. Hope they get things fixed. Sorry guys, had to vent.


What arrows did you Order? We are almost caught up on the Xringer HV 350 and Vforce HV .400. They have taken longer because of some Quality issues. Victory would rather take its time and make a perfect arrow then just push anything onto the market. 

It gets into a situation of You get mad because you can't get them or would you rather have them and they be Junk? 

SpeedFreak, Try a little fletching glue. It holds great but if the pin is hit hard it will break loose and you can pull it out. The pin bushings are all made that way. it is just easier to put a little glue on them then break the shafts putting them in. 


Junkie


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

I was considering ordering some of the VForce HV 400s but I don't know now. How will we know if we are getting the "good ones" or not? 

I've never been a Gold Tip fan but at least I know they are quality arrows.


----------



## Quickdraw (Jun 14, 2002)

Mike from Texas said:


> I was considering ordering some of the VForce HV 400s but I don't know now. How will we know if we are getting the "good ones" or not?
> 
> I've never been a Gold Tip fan but at least I know they are quality arrows.


Mike,
No worries, all Victory problems are a thing of the past. They are all good now. I sell hundreds of dozens of them and I have not had a single complaint since they made some changes from last year.
You won't find any other shafts as straight, spine consistent and matched weight as Victory shafts. As a matter of fact, I am not sure you can even find anything in the same weight class as the HV shafts.
I am a part time (more full time) independent dealer. I am not bound to any product or brand. I could shoot and sell any arrow I want to, but I only shoot and sell Victory arrows. 
Hal


----------



## jk99 (Oct 14, 2005)

*1*

To prevent nock split, I used the ACC 3-60 nock unibushing and g-nocks on the vic hv's no problems at all.


----------



## illusion2281 (Jun 30, 2007)

We have 4 shooters that shoot for us. We all shoot Victory shafts and the Xringers. We have weighed all the shafts and they were all very consistant. I shoot 100 arrows a day and have never had a problem what so ever. They are the best shooting arrow and have the best customer service around. You can call at ant time and talk directly to Bart. Victory arrows are not hype, they are the real deal in arrows!


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Victory are the most over-hyped arrows I have ever shot.
My Beman ICS Hunters and Gold Tip XT Hunters group better than my V1 Victory arrows, especially with broadheads.
Waste of money, I will never buy Victory arrows again.


----------

